# Another car question with a spin



## toffeeboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi 

Firstly sorry to ask another car question but here goes:

A friend of a friendmoved back to the UK and brought there Spanish Reg car with them in 2009. They have kept the car as they intended to return to Spain when things 'picked up' but now have decided not to return to Spain and the car is up for sale. The ITV expired earlier this year, the last SUMA paid was 2008-2009 they have the Spanish registration document and residency paperwork in order t0 transfer the ownership if required so that is the background. My question is, what would be involved if I bought the car in the Uk and drove it back out to Spain in order to put it back on the road, pay the taxes and transfer the ownership. Do you get any grace on the ITV and how much does it cost to have one done

Thanks

TB


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

toffeeboy said:


> Hi
> 
> Firstly sorry to ask another car question but here goes:
> 
> ...


did they officially export it from Spain to the UK?

if not, you may well find yourself liable for the SUMA for the past 2-3 years

afaik, you could book an ITV at the nearest ITV station to the border & have that done when you get here

I'm no expert - I'm sure some who know more about this than I will be along soon enough, but if it doesn't have an ITV, or MOT in the UK.........is it insured & therefore road legal?


----------



## toffeeboy (Jan 14, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> did they officially export it from Spain to the UK?
> 
> if not, you may well find yourself liable for the SUMA for the past 2-3 years
> 
> ...


Hi

It has not been exported so overdue SUMA is one thing that I thought about but it's probably not very much (about €100) unless they enforce penalties if 2 years have been missed.

I doubt it could be UK Mot'd as it doesn't have a UK reg number so they wont find it on the DVLA computer.

I'd need to arrange insurance in spain anyway so that's not an issue, do you know how much an ITV test is and how long it takes to do, is it similar to the UK - about 45 mins while you wait?

Thanks


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I bought our LandRover from a UK Company specialising in LHD vehicles. Thery delivered it to us in Prague before we left for the CDS and offered us a choice of keeping its Spanish plates or paying for them to do the transfer.
Obviously we chose to keep the Spanish plates.
All the necessary documentation from the previous owner came with the LR. It cost under 200 euros to get it changed to my ownership. The previous owner had not 'exported' it.
SUMA had been paid and ITV had a year to run but I can't see that you will have any problems if you book an ITV as soon as you get here. There is a site where you can check for unpaid fines.
We owned an MOT Testing Station in the UK and I would say that the ITV test is less thorough than the way our guys tested....but then a lot depends on the conscientiousness of the tester,both here and in the UK. The ITV is also biennial.
Our LR Disco was ITV'ed in May, no problems....yet less than eight weeks later my son visited and was so appalled at the state of its two front tyres that he advised an immediate visit to a garage to get new ones...
As for being insured without an MOT/ITV...there is a misconception about this, as far as the UK goes. The Road Traffic Act 1988 states clearly that insurance is invalid in a few limited circumstances, driving whilst disqualified being the principle one. Your insurance is valid even if you have no MOT or Road Tax. Think about it...you need to show proof of insurance BEFORE getting your Road Tax.
But......you are contravening the law if you have no MOT or Road Tax and will rightly pay penalties if caught. 
In the UK it is the PERSON not the car which is ensured. In Spain it's the car, not the person.
As I was not asked for proof of ITV or SUMA when insuring my LR with Linea Directa I'd say the same applies here as in the UK ...
So you can be insured but you are breaking the law if you have no ITV or SUMA.


----------



## uffington15 (May 4, 2009)

What about getting it transported over?


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

uffington15 said:


> What about getting it transported over?


Try this thread:http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...s-living-spain/78163-getting-car-back-uk.html


----------



## toffeeboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks mrypg9

How much does the ITV cost, does the current owner need to sign provide anything to me and do you have the address of the website?

Thanks again

TB

PS I've tried the people from the above thread before, quoted £750 so unless its £500 or less I would like to drive down if possible


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

toffeeboy said:


> Thanks mrypg9
> 
> How much does the ITV cost, does the current owner need to sign provide anything to me and do you have the address of the website?
> 
> ...



1.) The ITV cost will vary depending on the age, make & model of the car (emmissions) and the location where you have it tested. If you budget for around 60 Euros, give or take, you shouldn't be too far wrong.

2.) The website where you can book your ITV is --- ITV VEIASA ---

3.) If it should fail it's test you will be given a failure certificate and be allowed 10 days with which to use the car on the road before it needs to be re-submitted. You will need to double check that last bit because I'm not sure if it will apply if your vehicle has been without an ITV for so long.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

toffeeboy said:


> Thanks mrypg9
> 
> How much does the ITV cost, does the current owner need to sign provide anything to me and do you have the address of the website?
> 
> ...


I think I paid around 40 euros for the ITV,can't remember.

You should have a transfer document signed by the previous owner. I think there are ways round it if you haven't got this paper, there usually are.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

If it fails its ITV it cannot be driven on the road except to take it to a garage/workshop to have the failure rectified & then back for retest (half the cost again)

Any unpaid tax will become the responsibility of the new owner & will have to be paid.
Transfer tax will also need to be paid.
Gestor to carry out this stuff (although cheap) will have to be paid.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

playamonte said:


> If it fails its ITV it cannot be driven on the road except to take it to a garage/workshop to have the failure rectified & then back for retest (half the cost again)
> 
> Any unpaid tax will become the responsibility of the new owner & will have to be paid.
> Transfer tax will also need to be paid.
> Gestor to carry out this stuff (although cheap) will have to be paid.


If it fails here there's no re-test fee if returned within 2 weeks ( I think it's 2 weeks , might be 4. )


----------



## toffeeboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks for the replies, doesn't look to horrendous then.

One question I've always wondered is where you find a gestor, I have always used my laywer for such things but he just passes it to a gestor so I could cut out the middle man and save some Euros.

Can anyone suggest a gstor in the marbella/estepona area?

Thanks again for all your help as ever!

TB


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

toffeeboy said:


> Thanks for the replies, doesn't look to horrendous then.
> 
> One question I've always wondered is where you find a gestor, I have always used my laywer for such things but he just passes it to a gestor so I could cut out the middle man and save some Euros.
> 
> ...


I've pm ed you with details of the one I use.


----------



## smiling453 (Jan 7, 2011)

I believe you now have to get an appointment for an ITV test (well you do down here in Almeria) you can't just turn up there. 
The cost is about €40 but when mine failed last year I was given the fail notice and told to return with the vehicle fixed within 14 days which I did, they checked the repaired item and passed the car at no additional cost. 
The road tax varies a lot in price but you will need to pay the past (missed) road tax payments be that now or when the next renewal comes through. Allow about €100 per year.
You WILL need the NIE number of the seller and buyer and the Gestor, when making the transfer, will ask for a current Padron for both the seller and the buyer, from what you have outlined above, I think you are going to have a great deal of difficulty getting a legal / registered transfer completed, The vehicle will not be transfered at 'Trafico' without the NIE and current Padron for both buyer and seller.


----------

